# Ohio river gathering??



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, i was wondering if any of you carpers would want to head over the eastern part of the Ohio river for a "non-offical" carp gathetring sometime this year?
I know a great place that you can camp right on the bank next to your rods and fish all day and night with no problems.
Catking and CW has been to this small Rayland campground for a cat outting a few years back and it would be a great place for carp too....the marina beside the camp area is a great backwater area that is made from a stream that runs off the ohio river and there are 4 big ponds that are all connected to the river and they hold TONS of carp....plus this area holds lots of Cats, Hybrid stripers, whitebass, drum, smallmouth bass, musky(shhhh dont tell anyone) and is the same marina that Husky Hooker catches all his monster crappie in the spring.
I can find out the cost for camping...but i know that just to park and fish the whole area at the marina is like $2-4 a day.
Plus you would be located only a few miles from the Pike Island dam, which is my favorite place to fish on the river for many species including carp. and they are building a new Cabelas only 8-9 miles south of the campgrounds too.

Let me know what you guys think...i'll be fishing this area many times this year to figure out when the best carp bite happens so i can try to convince Shawn to add this place to the CAG ohio Fish-In 2005 sced. if the other Eastern area picked for carping doesnt produce much action this year.
Would be nice to have a river on the sced. to give river guys like myself a chance at catching some carp at the Fish-Ins   


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm in..let me know when you are going..i have never fished in that part of ohio before..


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds great. Count me (and maybe Shannon) in.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, i'll do so pre-fishing of that area and find out all the info. needed to camp and let you guys know and we'll figure out a good time for everyone so it doesnt mess with the Fish-Ins.

Also, the stream, marina and backwater ponds are great for sight fishing/stalking.
And this is the same area that a few yrs. ago that bass angler caught that Bighead carp that was in the news paper...so you have a shot at them too maybe?

If we get this thing together i can bring my 17' canoe to bait the area with lots of field corn and i know AK has a small boat too..as this is NOT a CAG listed Fish-In, we can use boats to bait up swims for everyone..lol
This area is one that i know holds lots of carp and i have personally seen(while catfishing the creek & backwaters) many many carp & Buffalo over 30 lbs.

Its just another place to try to find our own "Town Lake" here in Ohio....

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Count me in, I always wanted to fish the Ohio. I do have a little jon boat I can drag down there if I can just leave it in the water while we are fishing.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Definately be there.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEET..yea Sean, you can camp right on the bank..most anglers launch there boats and set up camp on the bank..when thier done they just tie up thier boats right at thier camp sites, not a problem.
This area does not get affected by the high water times like the areas below the dams. This area is only 3 miles ABOVE the Pike Island dam and the level stays more consistant.
Below the dam is the worst areas for changing water levels, when we get a ton of rain, they open up more gates which releases more water...this brings up the level below the dam. Above the dam it stays at a certain level most of the time and only during very heavy rains for a few days does the level rise...this is because they cant release the water out of the dam fast enough.
Alright, thats 5 of us so far...
Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood..im up for a scouting trip or 2..i'll bring the boat..just gimme a shout..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey set a date and I'll be there! Lets do it soon


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If I am off work I will be threre.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, bring your cat gear too Jack  .
If anyone on here knows Husky Hooker, maybe they could ask him what the charges are at the marina/campground as he is over there fishing it a lt and knows the owners very well.

If not i'll have to wait til my next trip down to find out all the info.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i may be down for the trip,if i can get a ride.i was
fond of fishing the river,even though my trips were
disapointing in reguards to fish sizes.but i would definally
try to make this.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I;m definitely interested in this. Let me know a date and the location of the closest town. Sounds kinda like the ripley outing Ak and I fish last year for nearly a week. Camping on the bank whiile fishing is nice as long as you are willing to get out of your sleeping bag, then the tent, then stumble to the pod only 3 feet away to reel the fish in. Now that I think about it, it's probably just to much work and the fish can spool me while I sleep to the hypnotic melody of my screaming alarms. Ah, good times...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great to me...i've been wanting to head out that way again. If i don't have another conflict I'll plan on being there.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,whats the name of the Town that this place I near, If I'm close enough I'de be willing to drive down and check out the prices and stuff.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan...count me in.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You know me


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too. As long as it's not Jan thru April. Well, May is kinda bad too....


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Chick, it will be this summer. And.........it's about a 10 min drive to Wheeling Downs. Oops....guess I let the cat out of the bag. MY WALLET STAYS WITH ME!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If we plan it late enough in the season Scott, the new Cabelas will be open down there


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll mosey on over also  Nice area, showerhouse, good people. Cheap also. Cannot remember how much, but it was really cheap for a camp site(maybe 10$) CATKING


----------



## bassman23 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there. It is $4 to launch a boat and park there, or $2 to park. So pay your 2 bucks and you are good to fish.

bassman23


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info 'King & Bassman...i knew it was cheap camping.
For any wanting to know..look on a map of OHIO and look just above Wheeling, W.Va. on the eastern part of the ohio river..its a town called Rayland and its right at the marina. Its about 8-9 miles north of SR 70 right off of RT 7 cant miss it very easy to find.

Shawn, yea you are right, the new Cabelas opens this year(i need to find out the dates) but i am leaning towards a nice fall outting...as i know the fish will be there waiting for us to feed them.

Scott


----------

